# kohdalta



## 盲人瞎馬

> Rakenteessa on kuitenkin hieman eroa, sillä nastarenkaassa *kumi on nastojen kohdalta vahvistettu*.



Can anyone translate this part?

Thanks.


----------



## Gavril

My attempt:

"... The rubber has been strengthened at the point where each stud is located."

I'm not sure, though, whether this means that

- the studs themselves are made of strengthened rubber (see this picture of a stud tire if you're not sure what I'm talking about)

or

- the rubber on the main tire, beneath each stud, has been strengthened

I'm also not sure exactly what the ablative (_kohdalta_) means here.

Native Finnish speakers, please help us?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The studs are made of metal, not rubber.  The rubber has been strengthened at the point where the stud is.  I would not use the ablative.  I would say: ... _kumia on vanvistettu nastojen kohdalla_.  Or: ... _kumia on vahvistettu niissä paikoissa, joissa nastat ovat._


----------



## Hakro

The original text seems to be copied from AutoWiki.fi. Unfortunately the text is grammatically poor and there are also some misinformation about the history and development of studded tires.

On the other hand, the phrase _"kumi on nastojen kohdalta vahvistettu"_ is taken directly from the Nokian Renkaat website. Also there it is unclear what "stregthening the rubber" means. Anyway, the rubber is not strengthened here by other materials. It is possible that harder rubber has been used around and even under the stud holes because it is important to keep the studs as vertical as possible. But I would guess that the "stregthening" means only rigidifying the rubber around the stud by finishing the sipes (the thin grooves) at some distance from the stud holes.

So I would translate the the phrase "the rubber is rigidified / stiffened around the studs".


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Hakro said:


> the text is grammatically poor



Is that why I don't understand the "Uudet talvirenkaat suositellaan sisäänajettaviksi" part? Or is that just fine, grammatically speaking?


----------



## Hakro

Vitalore said:


> Is that why I don't understand the "Uudet talvirenkaat suositellaan sisäänajettaviksi" part? Or is that just fine, grammatically speaking?


This is just one of the grammatical blunders of the text. 


> Uudet talvirenkaat suositellaan sisäänajettaviksi. Ensimmäiset 400–500 km tulee välttää rajuja kiihdytyksiä ja jarrutuksia.


I'd prefer:
_Uusille nastarenkaille suositellaan rauhallista ajamista, rajujen kiihdytysten ja jarrutusten välttämistä ensimmäisten 400–500 km:n matkalla. _(This recommendation has nothing to do with winter tires without studs.)

_Sisäänajo_ is a sweticism ("inkörning") that should be avoided, although it's very commonly used.


----------

